# How Old Are You ?



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Another poll from kezia14 coming up !!!:
How old are you, guys ?
Actually im 13 years old....
How about you ?????

*PS*= *Tell us your real age* !!!
*And dont forget to reply this poll so that we can know your age approximately !!!*


Thanks,,,
kezia14


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

49...and holding LOL :wavey:


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

31. I'll be 32 in January. I'm sure I'll catch a lot of crap from saying this, but I feel OLD! I'm not married, don't have any kids.... and I'm almost 32 years old! Now, what's wrong with this picture? NOTHING!! hahaha. (but I still feel old!)


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am old enough to have major parts start falling apart.....and have lots of aches and pains. 

Not old enough for Medicaid so it sucks even more without insurance!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I am 23!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

24...but i'll be 25 in 24 days!!!! (not counting today)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> 49...and holding LOL :wavey:


I lost my grip on 49 in August....should have had JoEllen help me :wave:


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

moverking said:


> I lost my grip on 49 in August....should have had JoEllen help me :wave:


I shall lose that same grip in January....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Born in 1980


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am 40 for 19 more days.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I am 22...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I will hit the big 4 0 in February.......


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Forty-seven here. I still think I'm twenty-five though.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm 46. That's not quite 7 in dog years!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Was born June 4, 1945, making me 62 as of this past june 4.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Turned 51 this last August. OK with it--Sparky keeps me feeling young.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

34 here!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll lose my grip on 52 in a week.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im the big 22... 23 in May


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Born in 1980


I graduated in 1980 .... sigh


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

im 41 next birthday and i can feel every year of it lol


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *AquaClaraCanines*  
_Born in 1980_

I graduated in 1980 .... sigh
__________________

LOL!! I was going to say the same thing dmfla!

45 here......feel like, oh.....maybe 30ish!


----------



## jude (Dec 1, 2007)

53 and counting.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

43. I feel better then when I was twenty, am more fit, but don't like the wrinkles.....


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm 54 will be 55 the end of May. Soon I'll be able to get Senior discounts!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Born in 1980


Geez......I was in high school in 1980. I never feel old until I see when you people are born....

I dated a girl who was born the year I graduated..... Not a good thing....lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

42, and proud of it.....

Though, Guitar Hero is making my hands feel like I've got arthritis......


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> I'm 54 will be 55 the end of May. Soon I'll be able to get Senior discounts!


I was 57 in October---and the discounts ain't worth it!!!!:no:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Not legal in the USA.... thats all your gettin'.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sharlin said:


> I was 57 in October---and the discounts ain't worth it!!!!:no:


I used to joke about that.....growing up, you look forward to 18, because you're an adult...and can vote. 21, you can buy alcohol. 25...insurance rates go down. Then what? Senior citizen discounts at Dennys......?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I used to joke about that.....growing up, you look forward to 18, because you're an adult...and can vote. 21, you can buy alcohol. 25...insurance rates go down. Then what? Senior citizen discounts at Dennys......?


Oh now that is something to look foward to. If you order it now, maybe it will be ready by the time your discount applies.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I once dated a guy who graduated in 1973 LOL


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

AARP keeps on sending me things to join. I don't think its worth the membership.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm 29. 30 in April.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm 15. YES I AM...for those who don't believe me...!

Who else said their between 11-15?

Were you kidding or for real?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am 24 to be 25 in 16 days..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> I'm 15. YES I AM...for those who don't believe me...!
> 
> Who else said their between 11-15?
> 
> Were you kidding or for real?


Riman is 12, but I don't think he's voted yet....


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Old enough to know better, and Young enough to not care. (46)


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm 45.... I feel 30 tho!!  it's those grown up kids that still live at home that are making me feel young!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Hint - hint -------- I am the real Mom of DSlats and she was born when I was a teen ------ 17!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am 28! The big 30 is approaching me soon:uhoh:


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm 54 and I feel better than I did in my 40's.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

44 turning 45 in March. Feel like 25 somedays and 65 other days...LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm 22... i must say i am quite surprised there are so many (please no one get offended...... lol) older folk here.... most sound so youthful in these posts... it must be that these golden energizer bunnies keep people young.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm 26!!! my b-day is 30th march


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm 17 years old


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

1 month & 9 days till I hit the big 5-0. YUCK!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Misslane&lois said:


> I'm 26!!! my b-day is 30th march


ha HA!!! I've got 2 days on you.... I'm 26 b-day is March 28th!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Joe and Sam's Mom said:


> I shall lose that same grip in January....


Do you want to celebrate together as I'll be 50 on January 12th. We could cry together.........:doh:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Goldendogx2 said:


> Old enough to know better, and Young enough to not care. (46)


I'm right there with you!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

45 and thank God working on 46!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

52, age is a state of mind....mine says Go Go Go but my body says No No No! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

I hit the big 3-0 this year...ugh...


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

23 years and 2 months.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I am 24 years old.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll be 48 in February! It's really amazing to me. I don't feel that old and I rarely think about it until one of my kids has a birthday (soon to be 26, WOW! and 23, 21 and 18). I don't know how that happened. How did they get so old and I didn't.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Even you're older than me (i cant count how many persons are older than me !)...
You're still MY FRIENDS !!!

​


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm 13.


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

i'm 19


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AquaClaraCanines*
> _Born in 1980_
> 
> ...


My mom graduated in 1980 

I'm 21...and surprised at how many other people here are "my age"


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> ha HA!!! I've got 2 days on you.... I'm 26 b-day is March 28th!!!


Is it mean to say I thought you were much older?

My dad's birthday is March 28th...but he was born in 1955.

Mine is March 22nd


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Rusty&Lady'sMommy said:


> I'm 13.


 

WOW !!! I thought i dont have any friend here, which is in the same age with me !!!
Im 13 too....

By the way, my birthday is on January 14



(I share my birthday, so i can get some presents !!! Ha ha ha,,,joke only !)


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

kezia14 said:


> WOW !!! I thought i dont have any friend here, which is in the same age with me !!!
> Im 13 too....
> 
> By the way, my birthday is on January 14
> ...


Cool! I'm glad to see someone else on here around my age.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Double nickels


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> ha HA!!! I've got 2 days on you.... I'm 26 b-day is March 28th!!!


That's kind of creepy... we were born on EXACTLY the same day!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I notice that the poll says the majority (so far) are between 51-60....but most in that age group aren't actually posting their ages. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm................ wonder why? :lol:

I'm 56 for 9 more days.......


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am 56 

Maggie


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I JUST turned 38 yesterday. OUCH.

Didn't realize how many members we had here under 30!

Angie


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

quarter of a century here

and born on april fool's day


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Do you want to celebrate together as I'll be 50 on January 12th. We could cry together.........:doh:


Sure. Why not!?!? Scary isn't it.....


----------

